# Favorite Pizza Topping(s)



## welldressedfellow

Bear with me, I'm bored. My favorite is ham and pineapple, although quattro formaggi is a close second.


----------



## Cruiser

I'm happy if it's topped with another layer of cheese. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr.

*canadian bacon, anchovies*

Fresh pineapple with pepperoni is amazing. Canned pineapple is too sweet, wet, and mushy. It's been over ten years since I've had it with proper fresh pineapple.


----------



## David V

Egads!


----------



## Andy

Half: black olives and Canadian bacon.

Half: Sausage (the crumpled variety) and mushrooms.

Always extra cheese!


----------



## TMMKC

Fresh oregano, capers, red pepper flakes, black olives and goat cheese.


----------



## JerseyJohn

Crumbled sausage, and to buck the trend, not too much cheese.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Ham and onions.


----------



## David V

You are all going to hell.


----------



## pt4u67

Pepperoni and mushrooms. I'm simple.


----------



## anglophile23

pepperoni,black olives, mushrooms and as much extra cheese as you can pile on


----------



## jackmccullough

Pepperoni, followed by sausage.

Lately I've been going for pesto pizza with tomatoes.


----------



## rgrossicone

Depends on the pie for me...

I like:
Broc Rabe
Green Peppers and Onions
and Crumbled Sausage and Mushrooms


----------



## Cottonshirt

Avocado, black olives, anchovies, red onion and beetroot, with extra Jalapenos.


----------



## Acct2000

Green peppers, onion, tomato and spinach if available.

I like almost every pizza topping though, except anchovies and olives.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I agree with the OP, ham and pineapple are hard to beat but, pepperoni and mushrooms are a close second and every once in a (long) while, anchovies are a nice way to spice it up!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I'm a big pepperoni and mushroom fan for my average pizza.
Extra cheese is always a nice detail too.

In the way of more gourmet toppings, wild mushrooms and goat cheese is a great combination. (excluding porcinis, I HATE porcinis.)


----------



## Mike Petrik

David V said:


> You are all going to hell.


You are too harsh, David. But serious purgatory time for sure.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

garlic salami extra cheese


----------



## The Gabba Goul

Now this is a tough one...it really depends what a person is in the mood for...I guess the old standby for me is just plain mushrooms...although sometimes I love me some meatballs on my pizza, and sometimes I feel like atrichoke hearts and jalepenos...it really just depends...


----------



## vwdolly

Barbeque chicken, caramelised onions & peppers .....Mmmmm :icon_smile:
Denise


----------



## Padme

I make our pizza. I use Fannie Farmer's recipe. But for toppings I prefer a little cheese. My husband likes too much cheese for my taste.

I've used steamed broccoli, well drained, sauteed mushrooms, onions, garlic, spinach (both fresh and slightly sauteed) plum tomatoes without the seeds fresh and sauteed, feta, fresh mozzarella, regular mozzarella, provolone cheese, parmesean cheese, vegetarian sausage. I use olive oil. Make sure the vege are well drained or the pizza will be soggy. Don't overload with everything. You can substitute about 1/4 of whole grain flour in with the regular flour, just replace. The crust can come out different depending on your weather conditions and the way you handle your dough.

I've done pineapple and olives, anything not meat related. Pineapple and vege sausage is a pretty good combo.


----------



## sowilson

Canadian Bacon, Pineapple, and Cashew nuts.
or
Bratwurst, carmelized onions, roasted peppers, and roasted garlic
or
fresh tomato, anchovy, basil, olive oil, garlic, crushed red pepper


----------



## WouldaShoulda

AdamsSutherland said:


> I'm a big pepperoni and mushroom fan for my average pizza.


Yup.

Sometimes I will switch the 'roni for spinach when I am feeling healthy or when my wife is watching!!


----------



## agnash

Anchovies, feta cheese (as an addition to the cheese already on the pie), pepperoni, slices of fresh tomatoes.


----------



## fat paul

Pepperoni, sausage and new mexico green chili with extra sauce. Oh and for Jovan, a nice cold beer. 
cheers, fat paul


----------



## smallwonder

Sausage is the best for me.


----------



## Coleman

+1 ham & pineapple


----------



## Dr. NS

Recently, I've tried onion, one-topping, pizza and loved it. Wonder why I've never tried it before.


----------



## Country Irish

Double Pepperoni and double cheese on a thin crust.
Simple but substantial.


----------



## harland

I've always liked whatever was 'supreme' minus the olives.

But then my wife introduced me to meatball pizza. Mmmmm....


----------



## diamondcut

While in a group setting, I try to select pies with richer toppings; but for myself, I always stick to the good ol' pepperoni topping.


----------



## TMMKC

Capers, mushrooms, fresh oregano, and red pepper flakes....sometimes just pesto and tomatoes.


----------



## JDC

When I feel like a lighter pizza: roma tomatoes, mushrooms, green peppers, onions and black olives. For something meatier, usually pepperoni and mushrooms or canadian bacon and roma tomatoes.


----------



## GWAlex

When it comes to pizzas, I like to keep it simple.

Ham and pineapple does me everytime!


----------



## McKay

Soft goat cheese, black olives, finely-chopped garlic, sausage, and basil pesto.


----------



## allan

fat paul said:


> Pepperoni, sausage and new mexico green chili with extra sauce. Oh and for Jovan, a nice cold beer.
> cheers, fat paul


Yum!

But I'd keep it even simpler: pepperoni and green chile. That's the big favorite at the wood-oven pizza place in my town. If anything, extra cheese and extra chile.


----------



## KennethB

Light, fresh, plain cheese. Sprinkle of fresh parsley.

Anchovies and garlic.

If I'm drunk, or in a wacky mood, green olives and banana peppers.


----------



## mombi

cheese with black olives yummm


----------



## vwdolly

Barbeque chicken with barbeque sauce, caramelised onions & peppers for me :icon_smile:


----------



## fat paul

Allen, Welcome fellow New Mexican. It must be kinda lonley being intrested in mens style in Soccoro. Its hard enough in Albuquerque
cheers,fat paul


----------



## mxgreen

Onions and fresh tomatoes, although my favorite pizza is the thin crust Sicilian at California Pizza Kitchen - spicy marinara sauce with sweet Italian sausage, spicy Capicola ham, julienne salami, Fontina, Mozzarella and Parmesan cheeses. Topped with fresh oregano and basil.


----------



## allan

fat paul said:


> Allen, Welcome fellow New Mexican. It must be kinda lonley being intrested in mens style in Soccoro. Its hard enough in Albuquerque
> cheers,fat paul


Thanks, Paul!

Since this is a university town, I can get away with going tweedy, especially on campus. But even in a tweed jacket, no tie, I'm mildly over-dressed. I get asked, "Are you giving another guest lecture?"

(Yes, we should take this to another thread. Is there one that talks about style in small towns, or some such thing?)

- Allan


----------



## beanball21

i'm on the ham and pineapple bandwagon too


----------



## ShieldsOnTour

Home made Haggis pizza for me ... in fact, I've just eaten one right now.


----------



## EmbraBhoy

Chicken Parmigiana from Peace a Pizza.


----------



## PKJR

Goat Cheese and Tomato Pizza:idea:


----------



## Corcovado

I like variety! In general I like artichoke hearts, mushrooms, pesto, roasted garlic, fresh basil + fresh mozz, good ol' pepperoni, etc. 

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Scoundrel

Pineapple and anchovies... Really.


----------



## ajo

Friday night has always been pizza night in our abode currently its thin sliced Desiree potato with carameliseed spanish onions, and blue brie with rosemary, chili and salt sprinkled on


----------



## Musick

Mike Petrik said:


> You are too harsh, David. But serious purgatory time for sure.


Thirded.

Assuming a quality pie, I prefer only basil on my pizza, along with a thin/'cracker' crust.

Less is more.


----------



## Relayer

Italian sausage, thick pepperoni slices, bell pepper, fresh mushrooms, and a bottle of Texas Pete on hand... and we're off to a good start.


----------



## AnthonyF27

Just cheese for me. Also some pepperoni when I'm in the mood.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Musick said:


> Thirded.
> 
> Assuming a quality pie, I prefer only basil on my pizza, along with a thin/'cracker' crust.
> 
> Less is more.


Musick,
If you ever fly into Midway (Chgo), take a 20 minute ride to Vito and Nick's on 84th and Pulaski. I think you'll love the pizza and adore the crust. It is a comfy dive you can only love: 



That said, gotta try the sausage.


----------



## jingXD

Pepperoni, Italian sausage, and the occasional tomato basil.


----------



## david432598

pepperoni sausage extra cheese


----------



## Baywulf

pepperoni, mushroom and on the odd occasion sausage.


----------



## diamondcut

Pepperoni, mozzarella, chicken, sausage, peppers. I am a carnivore.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

My favourite pizza is called an Anatolia over here. In Sweden, the large diameter, thin base pizzas are the rule. Not much of that deep pan or pizza pie stuff, they exist but aren't common.

Anyway, an Anatolia:

Grilled chicken breast
black olives
strong spices
Lemon juice
Lemon slices

Simple, but oh so tasty!

Stuff I detest on pizzas:

Pineapple
Banana
Spinach


----------



## KenR

Pepperoni or sausage.


----------



## harvey_birdman

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Banana


I've never even heard of this, and I am generally willing to at least try all kinds of crazy pizza toppings.


----------



## sowilson

harvey_birdman said:


> I've never even heard of this, and I am generally willing to at least try all kinds of crazy pizza toppings.


If you want strange topings go to a Pizza Hut in Thailand outside of the major urban centers (i.e. Chaing Mai, Bangkok) - crab, tuna, som tom, BBQ, etc.


----------



## Commander Caractacus Pott

Black olives


----------



## Peak and Pine

Toe-nail clippings


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

harvey_birdman said:


> I've never even heard of this, and I am generally willing to at least try all kinds of crazy pizza toppings.


Oh God yeah, there's one that exists both in the UK and Sweden that's curry, banana, chicken and peanuts. Bloody disgusting it is.


----------



## DougNZ

Home-made, scone-styled base. Tomato paste. Thin sliced pepperoni. Sliced beirstick. Fresh basil leaves. Crumbled feta. Halved mushrooms. Good olive oil. Freshly ground pepper. Sea salt. Grated edam cheese. In that order.

Fresh, home-made, delicious!


----------



## turban1

*from afghanistan*

honestly, kids, minced lamb and krut or karoot.

our lamb is different than yours, the biblical fat-tailed sheep of abraham, so it never tastes of tallow as all the fat accumulates in the football-sized tail. krut or karut is dried yoghurt reconstituted in water and it is a tangy delight dribbled over a variety of afghan delicacies. it is astonishingly good on pizza. when we get this little peace problem solved and we're open again for tourism, pop over and try some. some eat it with beer, but a glass of fresh pomegranate juice is also quite pleasant.


----------



## freewilliee

ham/pineapple/mushrooms


----------



## allan

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Oh God yeah, there's one that exists both in the UK and Sweden that's curry, banana, chicken and peanuts. Bloody disgusting it is.


Ugh! I thought that pineapple and sweetcorn was silly enough -- I came across that one more than once in the UK too.


----------



## MikeDT

Spicy frog, pig brain and duck beak.


----------



## realbrineshrimp

If I got to a new pizza place I typically get cheese to see how they do they're basics, if it's good I may start branching out to new toppings.


----------



## Pirendeus

I love green peppers and burned bacon. Mmhrm!


----------



## Kravata

In this particular order:

Kulen









Bacon

Cheese

Tomato all over it

Egg on top

When it's done and out of the oven, pour sour cream over it.

Can't beat that. Slavonska pizza ftw :aportnoy:


----------



## Centaur

MikeDT said:


> Spicy frog, pig brain and duck beak.


Hmmm - all this pig brain you're eating, Mike - you don't think it might be having any _side-effects_???


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Some unusual toppings that I love on pizza:

artichoke
fresh chopped parsley
coriander leaves
fried bacon & egg


----------



## ajo

Its Friday so its pizza night in our home for boy and his teenage friends a salami, ham Churizo sausage 

Marinated Mushrooms Sun Dried Toms Olives Caramelised Onions Artichoke and goats cheese

Quatro Formagio, Goats, Brie, Gorgonzola, Mozzarella 

All washed down with Tasmanian Pinot Noir and Friday night football.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

BTW, I've been meaning to ask for ages but keep forgetting, how does a "pizza pie" differ from a pizza?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

It doesn't.

The pie in pizza pie is a colloquial redundancy.

Now that thing they make in Chicago, deep dish, is just a lasagna diguised as a pizza in a pie pan!!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

WouldaShoulda said:


> It doesn't.
> 
> The pie in pizza pie is a colloquial redundancy.
> 
> Now that thing they make in Chicago, deep dish, is just a lasagna diguised as a pizza in a pie pan!!


ah ha, I see!


----------



## KennethB

Musick said:


> Thirded.
> 
> Assuming a quality pie, I prefer only basil on my pizza, along with a thin/'cracker' crust.
> 
> Less is more.


This.

Alternately, I currently like thinly sliced eggplant, sundried tomato, and goat cheese.


----------



## Ed Reynolds

Four pages and not one mention of White Clam Pie? Preferrably from Pepe's the New Haven Original. Talk about happiness on a paper plate.


----------



## JerseyJohn

Earl of Ormonde said:


> BTW, I've been meaning to ask for ages but keep forgetting, how does a "pizza pie" differ from a pizza?


It doesn't. There's no such thing as a pizza that isn't a pie, so it's redundant, like "tuna fish".


----------



## JerseyJohn

Ed Reynolds said:


> Four pages and not one mention of White Clam Pie?


How does one make a pizza with clams so that the crust is properly done and the clams aren't overcooked until they're like rubber bands? It just sounds like bad technique to put two ingredients with vastly different cooking times into the oven at the same time.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

JerseyJohn said:


> It doesn't. There's no such thing as a pizza that isn't a pie, so it's redundant, like "tuna fish".


In American English maybe. But in British English a pie is something entirely different, hence my question as I thought perhaps a pizza pie was a type of pizza that was a pie by British definition i.e. "covered with a filling" as opposed to "open with a topping" as is a pizza. 
From the British English perspective, a pizza is a pizza, a pie is a pie, a pudding is a pudding, a cake is a cake, a pasty is a pasty.

A Calzone is a pie.


----------



## VictorRomeo

Mine is a classic Neapolitan margherita with mushroom and some slices of Portuguese(preferably) pata negra straight on when right out of the oven.... I prefer pata negra to Parma ham.... That is pizza heaven for me


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Earl of Ormonde said:


> In American English maybe. But in British English a pie is something entirely different, hence my question as I thought perhaps a pizza pie was a type of pizza that was a pie by British definition i.e. "covered with a filling" as opposed to "open with a topping" as is a pizza.
> From the British English perspective, a pizza is a pizza, a pie is a pie, a pudding is a pudding, a cake is a cake, a pasty is a pasty.
> 
> A Calzone is a pie.


Perhaps by that method one should declare a stromboli as a "pizza pie" but that wouldn't be necessary as it is already called a stromboli!!

GOSH!!

I love calzone!!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

WouldaShoulda said:


> I love calzone!!


I know, show me someone who doesn't!


----------



## sowilson

JerseyJohn said:


> How does one make a pizza with clams so that the crust is properly done and the clams aren't overcooked until they're like rubber bands? It just sounds like bad technique to put two ingredients with vastly different cooking times into the oven at the same time.


 A couple of ways in general are (assuming a hot pizza oven)

make a thinner crust - thin crust cooks quicker (i.e. even out the time)
cool the clams (not freeze, but very cool) - lengthens the cooking time for the clams
hide the clams - protect the clams under some cheese or wrapped in semi-cooked bacon, etc.


----------

